# A pinch of peck



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

What exactly is this peck that the IG are using? As I was reading Legion, i kept seeing a pinch of peck here and a pinch of peck there. I can help but wonder if the IG were snorting something similar to coke before, during or after battle. It sure would make a guardman's life seem a bit better i suppose:dunno:


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pinch of peck does have a real world equivalent (dunno what its called), it is found in South Asia and South-East asia, it is a dried plant extract used to induce sneezing, it is good for clearing the sinusses and the nasal cavity and keeping it clean. My uncle uses it, it makes you sneeze like hell ,man its strong.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Give it to Nurgle! Germs for all!


----------

